# Cleveland contacts David Blatt about coaching position



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...ccabi-tel-aviv-coach-david-blatt-coaching-job



> The team has contacted Maccabi Tel Aviv coach David Blatt about its coaching vacancy, a person familiar with the situation told The Associated Press on Friday.
> Blatt, a highly regarded offensive coach who guided Russia to a bronze medal at the 2012 London Olympics, is one of several candidates who have spoken with the Cavs, according to the source, who spoke on condition of anonymity Friday because of the sensitivity of the situation. Blatt has not yet had a formal interview, the person said.


About three or four teams are also trying to hire Blatt to what you would probably call an Associate Head Coaching position. He's widely regarded as a great offensive mind, but some people have thought he was a bit too intense for the NBA...meaning that the players might not love him.

Didn't he hit a player while he was coaching Russia in London? Or something like that.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

Diable said:


> http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...ccabi-tel-aviv-coach-david-blatt-coaching-job
> 
> About three or four teams are also trying to hire Blatt to what you would probably call an Associate Head Coaching position. He's widely regarded as a great offensive mind, but some people have thought he was a bit too intense for the NBA...meaning that the players might not love him.
> 
> Didn't he hit a player while he was coaching Russia in London? Or something like that.


He's a fantastic coach who just led underdog Maccabi to win the euro championship, the NBA reporters are wrong wich is weird... Blatt is a defensive minded coach, he has tons of plays on D, that's all he cares about. about his temper, theres alot of coaches with much bigger temper then him in Europe, the media calls him a gentelaman here actually. Anyways I think he'll be good in the NBA, he's already playing Maccabi like an NBA team with the rotations and all.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Jerusalem Post is reporting that Blatt is going to the NBA and he has said that he needs to talk to Cleveland. So if he doesn't go there he's going to be an Associate Head Coach with Golden State or some other team, possibly the Knicks.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Diable said:


> The Jerusalem Post is reporting that Blatt is going to the NBA and he has said that he needs to talk to Cleveland. So if he doesn't go there he's going to be an Associate Head Coach with Golden State or some other team, possibly the Knicks.


Is the interest level that high from all three teams?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Not sure about the Knicks, that just makes sense because Fisher is going to need a strong staff. Golden State has offered him a job from what I understand, obviously Steve Kerr would also want to have a strong staff to help him get going.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Are Kerr and Fisher both planning to run the triangle?


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

David Blatt is a very interesting possibility. Someone needs to give him a chance before a guy like Fisher.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

Blatt is the Cavs new head coach.

will be interesting to see where he leads them , developing young players is not his strong side... he like winning and doesn't give young guys alot of credit.


----------

